# what happened to the UCLA MFA screenwriting interviews forum?



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 15, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 15, 2009)

I believe it is still there.  It probably disappeared from the left column because someone
hasn't posted in a while. When you first click on Graduate Forums scan the long list in the middle, not on the left.

Hope this helps! Do you have your interview in NYC this weekend?


----------

